# Black nose turning pink in summer?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Snow nose really has more to do with the amount of sunlight than the cold itself. In Wisconson for example, our days have been increasing in length since Dec. 21. Today the sun rose at almost 8 am and will set at 5:30 pm. I'm not sure of the equivalent where you live.

Another cause of a pink nose is genetics-did the mother and father of the litter have nice dark noses, or were their noses lighter in color?


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

So could it be because he's not getting outside as much due to the really hot weather? The sun is up here around 6.30 am until 8pm more or less.

Will this cause him any other problems, it's due to a lack of vitamin D isn't it?


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Another cause of a pink nose is genetics-did the mother and father of the litter have nice dark noses, or were their noses lighter in color?


He could just be destined to have a light nose. There are many goldens that do, due to genetics.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What if a golden puppy has a black and nose with pink on it too? not an all black nose, not all pink either?? Is that bad?


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Neither colored nose is "bad" unless you are competing in conformation and want to abide by the standard for our breed which is the black nose. Some browning can certainly occurr in the winter though. In my experience, if a dog has black eye rims, mouth, and black around the nose, but the nose is brown in the winter, then the nose will darken with more sunlight in the summer.


----------

